# Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm considering buying a Vr6 turbo. Its got:
T04 ceramic ball bearing turbo
custom 6 into 1 tubular exhaust manifold
custom 4" can intake manifold
custom valve cover
3" downpipe to 2.5" exhaust
Tial wastegate
Tial Blow-off valve
FMIC
mustang throttle body
bigger injectors
SDS standalone engine management
Not quite sure the boost pressure, but i was thinking of building the bottom end up and running 20+psi
Who else in cold weather climates runa high hp turbo setup?
We're I live its winter for 6months out of the year. Temperatures can reach as cold as -40 deg F, but on average its probably 0 deg F for at least 3 months of the year.
What do you guys do in the winter? Park the car? Turn down the boost alot (to like 5psi)? How harsh would it be on the turbo and engine if i used it as a near daily driver?
Discuss.


----------



## Dr. Blingonian (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ChrisD)*

Don't plan on driving it in the winter. Hell, all that I have is a vortech and I would never drive mine in the winter. Although, I could if I wanted, but no way im putting the car through that hell.


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (Dr. Blingonian)*

Drive it like you stole it, until it dies. That is what I do, I didn't build any of my cars for show. When it breaks fix them, and drive it until it breaks again.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (TheDeer)*

AMEn dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (tyrone27)*

From what I know turbo's like cold weather. Like what someone else said in this. Why else would all saabs be turbo. All I would say is to turn down the boost a little. Other than that they should be great. The Cold air will keep the exhaust side of the turbo a little cooler.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (1997 Golf GL)*

winter, summer, rain, sunshine, whatever.
a properly tuned car can be driven in any climate that humans inhabit.
but the car will perform better in cold climates.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ChrisD)*

Don't worry about it Chris. The temps won't affect much. I ran my ceramic bearings through a couple of winters. No problems.


----------



## matt92vr4 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ERTW)*

cold = great. 
I dropped 1/2 second on my turbo car when I moved up here from FL


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (matt92vr4)*

just remember to do proper warmup. Get an oil pressure gauge. you'll see what i mean. When the motor is cold, and the oil pressure is high, is when you blow turbo seals. 
Typically when its 32F i wait until my water temps reach 190F before getting into boost. That can take 10 minutes (my whole ride to work) on a puny 4 cylinder.
I know it may be hard to control yourself, (im guilty of not doing what i preach sometimes but im under warranty for 3 more years)....
but rebuilding a turbo is no fun, especially when its something that you can prevent.


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (mrkrad)*

If anything turn up the boost when it gets cold and turn it down when it gets warm. 
The main problem I could see is all the snow on the ground doesn't do sh!t for traction. There's no point in making a ton of power to waste it wheel spinning.
Justin


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (vwmotorsports)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If anything turn up the boost when it gets cold and turn it down when it gets warm. 
The main problem I could see is all the snow on the ground doesn't do sh!t for traction. There's no point in making a ton of power to waste it wheel spinning.
Justin[HR][/HR]​


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ChrisD)*

The car will run much better in cold. I don't see why you would want to use it in the winter though. I only have a little 2L Turbo and have no traction when it's wet! Not snow! $hit, my 4th gear is useless on wet pavement! Can't imagine what snow's like!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (TurboABA)*

come on, vw's are not summer only cars!!!
they are made for everyday use. its a FWD car man.
i drive it through a foot of snow on all season tires and never got stuck..


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]come on, vw's are not summer only cars!!!
they are made for everyday use. its a FWD car man.
i drive it through a foot of snow on all season tires and never got stuck..[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (Bonanza Gti)*

I am with speed. Drive it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (2kjettaguy)*

Thanks for the feedback guys, esp. ERTW. I was hoping to hear from someone who _really_ knows how cold it can get up here.








And i kind of assumed i'd really have to let the car warm up. I own / owned a highly modded G60 engine, and as much as a hated to do it, i Always let the operating temps get up there before i got up in the boost. All my friends/ family thought i was crazy warming up my car for 5min in the middle of summer.








And what's all this talk about the car being fwd? I never said said it was 2wds


















[Modified by ChrisD, 4:51 PM 9-26-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ChrisD)*

Anyone else care to join in this discussion?


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ChrisD)*

I thought the discussion was complete. When running a turbo just make sure your oil and engine are warm before you exercise full boost and you'll be fine. I always warm my car up well before I get into some serious throttle.


----------



## KingofBLASH (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (ERTW)*

The manual says warming up the car and not driving it cold is bad for "the engine and the enviornment".
Beyond that I don't know enough to add to the discussion.








-Dan


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Turbo engines + cold cold weather - Discuss this with me (KingofBLASH)*

just buy some decent snow tires and don't worry about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

